# Marble pebbles in fireplace + hi all



## Burbur (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear all

I would like to say hi from schaumburg, il.

I got quick question. If by any chance it was answered many times already please help me out since I am newbie here and direct me to appropriate post if such exist.

Here it is:

I got gas burning fireplace heatilator. I would like to use marble stones about 1/2" instead of fire logs. I read that normal river rocks are dangerous as they can contain water and explode therefore I would like to try marble stones.

This was my plan:

I want to use sand on flame pipe to create nice burn as I read rock only is not best idea here. After that is done I though dry the marble pebbles well for few days in nice sun then place in oven at 150F to get any moisture out, gradually increase temperature to max achievable by oven. Let them cool down and use it in fireplace later on. Other option include warming them up to 500F in weber grill to get any water out even better.

My concern is safety of drying marble out in oven, grill or using in fireplace as well as fumes I realize there is a risk but would like to make sure I am not doing something crazy here or learn how to do it right way to be safe.

Please be so kind and let me know if this is doable and safe option to use this stone instead of gas fire logs.

Thank you in advance

Burbur


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 19, 2014)

Replacing items in the firebox of a gas fireplace is NOT a good idea. If you want a gas fireplace which uses something other than ceramic fiber logs, buy one that has another media in it. It will be tested & documented as safe. Your Heatilator unit was designed & tested to be used with logs. Don't change it. You are not qualified to make that decision & neither are we.


----------



## Burbur (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok well noted. so what about this glass fire beads that everyone is selling. Can I use that?? That will also alter my fireplace and looks like people do this without issues. Just exploring my options as otherwise nobody will ever put anything else what was build by manufacturer but this is not a case for many user


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 19, 2014)

You aren't paying attention. ONLY the logs can go in that fireboxUNLESS there were other components that Heatilator supplied with the unit, such as rockwool embers or small pieces of a charcoal-like substance. That is what it was tested for. NOTHING else.


----------



## Burbur (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok I get that this is not what my fireplace is tested for and nothing else. So lets rephrase this: what are the risk that I am taking here by giving it a try if I decide to do that? I have no idea how manufacturers are testing this units therefore no idea what to pay attention to while considering change from logs to stones.

Does that mean there are special fireplaces that allow fire glass to be used, what about fire balls or metal ornaments that companies sell to use in fireplaces. I doubt manufacturers are testing each product that is available on the market or manufacturing fire places special for fire glass, terakota balls, fire stones, etc. maybe I am wrong I dont know thats why I am asking. I understand these are accessories that are tested by manufacturers of such product and safe for use even if not tested by fireplace manufacturer. Isnt that the case?

So what is my risk that I should consider knowing fireplace is not designated for it? Will fireplace overheat, explode or what else can happen?

At the end of the road it is stone that I try to dry and throw it in fire how much is it different from firelogs or how that might effect things. So beside the fact that it is not tested by manufacturer what else should I consider regarding safety


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 20, 2014)

You should not consider anything else. This is from a safety standpoint ALONE. You are dealing with a gas burning unit, which if used improperly can be dangerous & potentially deadly. So, it's your call. You came here asking questions & you got the CORRECT answers. Maybe they aren't the answers you want to hear, but they are CORRECT. If you want to put marbles, dynamite or toilet paper in your gas fireplace, it's your call. Your house. Your family. Maybe your life. If you do what you want, against our advice, & we don't hear from you again, you will either be a smug, happy camper or a statistic. This thread is closed.


----------

